# Homemade Creations >  Metal Finish Recipe

## Frontier Forge

This recipe is a finish for applying to hot metal. It leaves a semi-gloss, I would call it satin, finish on metal. It doesn't have to be applied hot, though. It works as a great preservative on any metal surface. When applied hot it darkens. When applied cold, it leaves a brilliant shine. This can also be used on wood and leather as a polish as well. The mix consists of boiled linseed oil, turpentine, and beeswax. Hope you enjoy!

----------

high-side (Jan 3, 2019),

Moby Duck (Jan 1, 2019),

NortonDommi (Jan 7, 2019),

oldcaptainrusty (Jan 1, 2019),

Shanty (Dec 31, 2018),

Steved53 (Feb 3, 2019),

will52100 (Jan 1, 2019)

----------


## wizard69

Thanks for the video. I'm always looking for traditional or art like metal finishes.

----------

Frontier Forge (Jan 1, 2019)

----------


## Frontier Forge

You bet. Glad I could help you out and that you enjoyed the video!

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Frontier Forge! We've added your Metal Finish Recipe to our Forging and Casting category,
as well as to your builder page: Frontier Forge's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Metal Finish Recipe
 by Frontier Forge

tags:
finish

----------

DIRTYJOHN (Jan 7, 2019)

----------

